# Which EQ for joz???



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Guys just quick outline on my system so far..

A nice qualilty tube pre which I want to keep.

2 x Rane AC23 active crossovers

2 x Subs,JBL 2245's (18") in 255 litre cabinets each

I pair of Ekta Grand as mains which run Scanspeak Revelators,T-M-WW.(You can google them as I can't post links yet..noob status:sob

They are driven by a locally made multi channel power amp, 180 watts RMS/channel.

The system atm is running as a four way with the 18" being cut crossed at 70hz.

So which parametric EQ should I use ???

BFD or DEQ 2496?

I'm also a bit frightened about introducing hum with the BFD which I have read about.

I would like to use REW if possible,once I get my head around it that is.
I'm very happy with my bass and the resolution of my system as it ticks alot of the boxes for my enjoyment.
But of course the bass can always be made better I'm sure.

Thats why I come humbly here asking for assistance.I hope I havn't left anything or too much out.

So any help would be appreciated.

Cheers joz


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might want to check out some of the threads on this topic at our EQ comparison thread. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow thanks for the links,no really!:unbelievable::reading:

hehe!actually printed out afew of the pages and been trying to read as many as I can.
Just when I thought I was concerned about DEQ and BFD now I know abou tFBQ andDSP,well kind off anyhow....I hope to get my tiny little brain around all this info.raying:

Ok just another question before I go trawling again..

With my active crossover,do I just connect which ever device that I will eventually choose onto the output for my sub and or bass driver.??:scratchhead:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The equalizer will connect just in front of the subwoofer amplifier.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks again Wayne.
And yes I'm still researching,haha!

It seems that the ever popular FBQ2496 and microphone is what I'll end up with,but I can't help wondering what I'll be missing out on not going with a DEQ 2496.
I know I'll be saving some money but thats not the point of my exercise.

Again any input will be appreciated.

Can't wait to reach 10 posts to post some pics too,maybe I should just ask more questions haha!:bigsmile:


Btw spent a day checking out the DEQX,now thats an impressive peice of gadgetry.
Pity thats its way outside my immediate budget atm with new speakers pending.


----------



## spreston (May 21, 2008)

*FBQ2496 or DEQ2496?*

Joz:

There is a lot of info posted around the site on your question regarding the FBQ2496 v DEQ2496; I am no expert but thought I might provide you my preliminary thoughts (which I am sure others will embellish and correct). In summary, I think that the FBQ is the more popular option here, principally due to price and functionality, but I would not dismiss the DEQ. 

Before doing anything, you might try running the REW software seriously. I found that subwoofer and listener placement can be the best EQ available, and REW is a gem in that respect. After optimizing placement, determine if you like the results or need to dump money into an EQ. I don't have the famous buzzing problem but adding an additional element in the audio chain inevitably adds a low level of distortion.

Some advantages of the FBQ
- Inexpensive
- Seems to do the job well based on board feedback
- REW can download EQ filters directly to the FBQ unit, reducing manual keying of data into the FBQ as you tinker with your system (requires some cables and learning; I don't find manual keying a hassle on my DEQ)

I purchased the DEQ with plans to EQ the entire bandwidth of my 2.1 stereo system, from 20hz to 20khz (using REW to assign low frequency filters and using the DEQ's built in auto EQ for higher frequency filters). That said, I think most people on the REW site will agree that EQ can be an effective tool for subwoofer level frequencies; opinions diverge regarding the effectiveness of EQ on higher frequencies. I am still on the fence regarding higher frequencies, but have had good success with lower frequencies.

The DEQ offers some additional features, some of which are useful in a 2 channel home environment, some are not. The REW software can be seen as a free bridge between the FBQ and DEQ in many ways. Some of the DEQ extra features include:

- A higher price tag
- An outstanding, attractive and useful screen
- Digital in/out (allow you to completely bypass the DEQs digital/analog processor; not too useful unless you have a good external processor)
- Ability to plug in the 8000 mic directly and run the auto EQ function with pink noise for two channels
--REW effectively does this also, although some engineers argue that the Behringer dedicated box may run process more effectively than a PC setup. REW lets you see results in incredible detail in any case
--Unfortunately Behringer does not recommend using the auto EQ below 100hz, so for critical low frequencies, I think you need to use REW, regardless
--REW has a great interface for looking at previous scenarios - and has a place to write notes on each scenario; the DEQ is clunky in this regard
- Dynamic EQ (useful for boosting bass at low gain levels - I am trying to figure out what settings to use on another post but if you listen a various gain levels, this function could be very useful)
- Nifty EQ/Meters screens
- Stereo imager/delay functions (fun 2 channel toys, although only useful at higher frequencies, and unfortunately they don't work if you have different EQ maps for the left and right channels)
- Lots of useful equalizer gizmos and memories. For example, you can have the DEQ run pink noise through your speakers, then manually adjust the DEQ's (31 band x 2 channel) graphic equalizer (and virtual parametric equalizer) based on what you see on the DEQ's screen, in realtime. 

Hope that helps get you started!


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

hi joz

if you are tossing up between the deq and another eq device, well when I pop down next (if it's within your time frame) I can always bring my deqx and deq with me, and you can decide by mucking around with them.

else just cut the rubbish and go for the deqx.(you know you want to!!)


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Spreston,thank you very much for your detailed response it really helps.
The DEQ has a few attractive features by the look of it but whether I need them I don't know yet?
But at the moment I'm most interested in PEQ at well under 200hz,probaly less than 100hz.
I have a pair of high efficiency 18" subs to deal with.

So intially I may have a play with the FBQ and see what results I can attain,then later I will no doubt will try the DEQ just for comparisons sake.All because I hate not knowing whether I bought the best product for my intended use..
It seems you are a fan of the DEQ,so have you found any shortcomings with it??

I find it a bit intimidating trying to learn how to drive program driven products,haha!


----------



## spreston (May 21, 2008)

- One of the 1/4" output jacks broke on my DEQ. The dealer fixed it and said the jacks are actually pretty good quality, but they still seem a bit flimsy to me. After the fix, I noted that the color added by the DEQ dropped significantly. I think the XLR connectors are better quality.

- While the auto EQ for higher frequencies is automatic, I have done the process several times and noted differing results (from very good to not so good). The DEQ really improved the sound of my old monitor audio RS6 speakers both at the high and low end. Maybe my new mains just don't need much high end EQ (or they are just hopeless!).

- Sometimes I connect the unit with 15' cables from my chair and adjust some of my music with PEQ to compensate for lousy mixing work and deaf audio engineers...that is a lot of fun!

- Some DEQ functionality is just useless for my home application, but I am very pleased with the unit overall.

I would go to the Behringer site and print out the instruction manuals for both units and read them carefully; they are very dense but after 4 or 5 readings you should have a good idea of what functions seem useful for you.

Best,


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks again SP,your right about reading the instructions about 5 times..._oh dear!!_

Ok some light bedtime reading now....


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

terry j said:


> hi joz
> 
> if you are tossing up between the deq and another eq device, well when I pop down next (if it's within your time frame) I can always bring my deqx and deq with me, and you can decide by mucking around with them.
> 
> else just cut the rubbish and go for the deqx.(you know you want to!!)


Hi Terry,I don't know how but I must have overlooked your post here:dontknow:Sorry.


I'm not sure when your coming down my way,but I'd be really interested in seeing what you could do with the DEQ.But I really want to make a move on something soon and start using it.
Sorry Terry but atm the DEQX is way outside my budget...:no:

My first chunk of allocated dollars is going towards new speakers only after I have lived with them for a while will I further investigate the DEQX.
But like when I visited your place earlier this year the DEQX was very impressive on the demo we had at Hi-Fi nuts house the other day,so maybe one dy it will happen


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

joz said:


> Hi Terry,I don't know how but I must have overlooked your post here:dontknow:Sorry.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when your coming down my way,but I'd be really interested in seeing what you could do with the DEQ.But I really want to make a move on something soon and start using it.
> ...


Gee, lucky I didn't reply last night when you snubbed me!! the hurt and beers (hence the tears) made it hard to see the keyboard tho, preventing a weepy response.

I have not used any of the bfd's, but I have used the dcx and deq. You won't need the dcx as you have the ranes to handle those duties, but from what i can gather the deq is a better sounding unit than the bfd's, albeit at a higher cost. I does allow full range use tho, so from that perspective it's worth an audition to see if you need it before pulling the trigger on any unit. I reckon the deq should be a part of almost any system, once you learn how to run it it's almost indispensable.

For sure the deqx is well above them all in price. But by the time you include the cost of your pre, rane, deq (or whatever), calibrated mic, mixer and measurement program...and that what it does leaves that entire combo for dead, well it is (from that perspective) a bit of a bargain.

I'm not sure when I'll be down either, have no plans right now. But I'm assuming at least a bit of time before you get all this together, but as I just wanna catch up with the guys down there I'm pretty easy on the 'when', so with a bit of notice I can make the trip to coincide with you as easily as any other time. If you wanna set that up ( or at least investigate it) PM over there maybe. At the worst I could just ship the unit to you and help you via phone if you need it.


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

May be you should get down here in summer for BBQ season and make the most of the party atmosphere with all the guys.
I'm sure by then most of the systems that your familiar with would have evolved enough to make them worth checking out.

But with the Deq is it one that you have lying about or a new unit??
I really don't want to commit if you know what I mean..but your offer seems to good to refuse.hehe!


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

it's one I already have, but it's been lent out to someone at the moment, along with a couple of PHL drivers. another reason for a 'bit of notice', I'd have to have time to get it back.

summer does sound good, or spring. would have to be after the races tho, early oct is it?

so maybe nov or something, dunno if that fits in with your timeframe. if not, as I say I just ship it down to you.


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

When ever your ready Terry that would be great.
Which PHL drivers have you got out and about??
Now they may sound tempting..


----------

